# Stargate Universe



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi All

This is my first thread on the forum, so please be kind. 

As you may guess from my username I'm a huge Stargate fan. I am aware that the vast majority of sci fans look down their noses at us and are dismissive of the shows!!!!

Anyway given that the SGU starts tonight on Sky 1 and is starring the marvellous Robert Carlyle, I ws wondering whether any other urbanites were looking forward to seeing this. Early reports from the states suggest that it is quite different from previous Stargate shows and not a clone of BSG, which I felt started taking itself a bit too seriously toward the end, although I thought overall it was a fantastic show. 

Anyway I would look forward to any comments positive or otherwise.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

Need to watch this. Cans not find a good stream tho


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Need to watch this. Cans not find a good stream tho



Apparently at least the first episode will be available free on itunes!! or so I heard!!!

I probably should have commented more in my first post, but really excited about this show. They seem to have assembled a very interesting and strong cast. 

It is darker in tone that SG1 or Atlantis.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

found it!
http://www.alluc.org/tv-shows/147252/watch_stargate_universe_online/season_01.html

buffering now.

I'll be back with opinions. I like stargate in that it's fluffy undemanding sci fi telly. If this is a bit darker than that'll be good


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> found it!
> http://www.alluc.org/tv-shows/147252/watch_stargate_universe_online/season_01.html
> 
> buffering now.
> ...



No spoilers please until after tonight, thanks. 

As much as I love RDA and SG1, it is about time that stargate went down this road and became a bit more demanding of the viewer, really look forward to your comments.


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have to know anything about earlier series?


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 6, 2009)

Will give this a look later. Liked SG1, it hit the pleasure centres of the brain. Didn't like the rest, to many square jawed dudes saving stuff.


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

Santino said:


> Do you have to know anything about earlier series?



Apparently not, there is a brief explaination at the start of this series outlining the ancients, whose ship the characters get stranded on. It is set on the other side of the universe so no real carry over from previous series', ie it will essentaiily be all brand new to all viewers be they old & new. (Apart from a few charcaters to please us old fans)


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 6, 2009)

Richard Dean Anderson has a cameo but not Christopher Judge? Fail.


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Richard Dean Anderson has a cameo but not Christopher Judge? Fail.



Completely agree, RDA, Michael Shanks & Amanda Tapping are all present and correct but no Chris Judge, I'm disappointed with that myself!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 6, 2009)

raknor said:


> Completely agree, RDA, Michael Shanks & Amanda Tapping are all present and correct but no Chris Judge, I'm disappointed with that myself!!



Indeed.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 6, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Indeed.





Win.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never seen any of the Stargate shows before but will be giving this a go purely because of Carlyle.


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Indeed.




Very Good


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 6, 2009)

i watched it earlier (time difference) and its well worth it


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

ice-is-forming said:


> i watched it earlier (time difference) and its well worth it



Glad to hear it ... looking forward to it even more if thats possible


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive seen all but the last 15 minutes (curse you megavideo) and it's good. Like Stargate gone BSG 

I've to wait a WHOLE HOUR to see the last 15 minutes. FFS


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Ive seen all but the last 15 minutes (curse you megavideo) and it's good. Like Stargate gone BSG
> 
> I've to wait a WHOLE HOUR to see the last 15 minutes. FFS



Very pleased to hear that you enjoyed it.

Feels like i'm on a bit of a crusade to promote this show. Just love all things Stargate and hopeful that this show can keep the gate open for more years to come!!


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 6, 2009)

Robert Carlyle & Stargate = Great!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

Carlyle is good in it. Character development is early obv, but we can already see that this will be a complex character.


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Carlyle is good in it. Character development is early obv, but we can already see that this will be a complex character.



Must admit, I was very very happy when I heard that he had been cast, although friends across the pond were saying who? But i was confident that he would deliver the goods and elevate the show to a new level, as you say early days but all sounds very promising.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it available for streaming anywhere?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Is it available for streaming anywhere?



yes, the link I provided just up the page

Beware though, it is megavideo and will cut you off after 72 mins with the last 15 mins still to go


I'm willing to wait the 54 mins till I can catch the last bit though. Tis a good strong start.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 6, 2009)

Will it be better than Atlanpus? I was appalled that the SG name was _sullied_ with that.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yes, the link I provided just up the page
> 
> Beware though, it is megavideo and will cut you off after 72 mins with the last 15 mins still to go
> 
> ...



Don't you facepalm me boyo, i'll give you a kick right up your zero-point module. 

Cheers


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Don't you facepalm me boyo, i'll give you a kick right up your zero-point module.
> 
> Cheers



Loving the knowledge on display in the thread, never expected it

Generally people are negative when i raise the subject of stargate ... loving you guys


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Will it be better than Atlanpus? I was appalled that the SG name was _sullied_ with that.



It's far better than atlantis. There are clear BSG rip-offs going on but they work.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 6, 2009)

I've heard a bit about this and it looks like it's going to be Voyager but set in the SG universe. Bet Janeway gets a cameo at some point.


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I've heard a bit about this and it looks like it's going to be Voyager but set in the SG universe. Bet Janeway gets a cameo at some point.



I can understand where you are coming from, but from what I've read there isn't going to be the handy reset button that was used a lot on voyager!! basically when someone dies they stay died (except i suppose if they ascend!! a tool used a lot on SG1)

I think in feel its closer to BSG than voyager with the usual stargate sense of humour retained. Hoping that its going to exceed my expectations (you may have guessed that i'm very excited by this new show .... I apologise if its a bit much!!)


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 6, 2009)

Am looking forwards to watching this in 20 mins....


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

It's great! Even if Carlyle is well synonymous with Baltar


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 6, 2009)

Ha, 54 minute wait. I recognise one of the background blonde woman characters- she was in the press corps on Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 6, 2009)

win so far


----------



## Balbi (Oct 6, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeee, grey speccy four eyes was in the Pentagon at the end


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 6, 2009)

BSGU so far.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, but having never got BSG - I'll take BSGU.

MacGyver got well chubby though


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2009)

Is Carlyle meant to be American, English or Scottish? Make up your mind!


----------



## Balbi (Oct 6, 2009)

Transatlantic baby  He also looks like he's enjoying himself.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 6, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Indeed.



You sir, win teh internetz

I thought the first episode was pretty solid, should be a decent series.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmmm very interesting !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Ha, 54 minute wait. I recognise one of the background blonde woman characters- she was in the press corps on Battlestar Galactica.



Ha - well pay £200 for a lifetime membership. . . . . . or, just close the page and open it again starting from where you left off to forgo an hours wait. 
These guys must be amateurs.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm watching now. Started off good when it was ripping off battlestar galactica but now it looks like it's going to go all stargate voyager. Yawn. It had better pull something out of the bag soon.


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

Really enjoyed that (no surprise there) 

Think has got great potential and can see the obvious comparisons with BSG, thankfully laced with SG humour. I love Robert Carlyle though anyway. 

Great start and not disappointed in the slightest

Bring on the rest of the series


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> found it!
> http://www.alluc.org/tv-shows/147252/watch_stargate_universe_online/season_01.html
> 
> buffering now.
> ...



Downloading it now from torrent. Looks good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2009)

And . . . . there is the series set up. Ship stops at a planet every week for them to get what they need. B B B b b b b b b b o r i n g. 

What a waste of an evening. I think it had ideas above it's station.


----------



## raknor (Oct 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> And . . . . there is the series set up. Ship stops at a planet every week for them to get what they need. B B B b b b b b b b o r i n g.
> 
> What a waste of an evening. I think it had ideas above it's station.



Thats the spirit of Stargate SG1, the exploration of planets, but this time removed from earth and from a ship base. It can't remove itself from the core theme of the shows. 

Sorry you didn't enjoy it 

Also enjoyed all the little nods of other parts of the stargate backstory


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought the first part was a bit of a mess but it improved once they got on the ship and the clumsy flashbacks and snippets of backstory stopped. Carlyle's too subdued and the rest of the cast is a bit bland but it has potential even if right now it's just an Argos version of BSG. I'll give it another go next week...


----------



## fogbat (Oct 6, 2009)

That guy interviewing the cast on Sky 1, afterwards.

Creepy. As. Fuck.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 6, 2009)

I liked it and will keep watching mainly for Carlyle - despite him being cast as the usual stereotype brit snaggled tooth sinister/enigmatic/baddie.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

Budgens Baltar he may be, but this looks a sight better than that Atlantis shite


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2009)

torrented it

not bad so far  but it will be two or three episodes down the line where we see  how good it really is


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 7, 2009)

raknor said:


> I can understand where you are coming from, but from what I've read there isn't going to be the handy reset button that was used a lot on voyager!! basically when someone dies they stay died (except i suppose if they ascend!! a tool used a lot on SG1)
> 
> I think in feel its closer to BSG than voyager with the usual stargate sense of humour retained. Hoping that its going to exceed my expectations (you may have guessed that i'm very excited by this new show .... I apologise if its a bit much!!)


Are you kidding? No one stayed dead in SG1 or Atlantis, even if you really were dead, really, there were dreams, nanobots and things that just brought you back to life tucked into every corner of the plot.

Voyager didn't have that problem, mostly because it was too fluffy to let anyone important die. (But yes there was the usual unlimited supply of red shirts).


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 7, 2009)

raknor said:


> I can understand where you are coming from, but from what I've read there isn't going to be the handy reset button that was used a lot on voyager!! basically when someone dies they stay died (except i suppose if they ascend!! a tool used a lot on SG1)
> 
> I think in feel its closer to BSG than voyager with the usual stargate sense of humour retained. Hoping that its going to exceed my expectations (you may have guessed that i'm very excited by this new show .... I apologise if its a bit much!!)



Thought Robert Carlyle was good, as always, considering the script. I’m not sure any of the other characters are likeable though. Hope it doesn’t turn out like BSG, thought the last series was shite. I thought the bits where they tried to introduce some BSG type drams were the worst bits. I can believe the stuff about jumping through a stargate and going through a wormhole and all that stuff. I can even believe an ancient civilisation left a space ship flying through space with a stargate on it, but I can’t believe an American politician would sacrifice his life to save others. The bloke playing the ‘sad’ music on a piano while all this happened was pretty pathetic too. Those sort of scenes belong on some naff soap opera, not a scifi series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

Heh, c'mon tele sci fi has always had a streak of melodrama running through it


----------



## raknor (Oct 7, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Are you kidding? No one stayed dead in SG1 or Atlantis, even if you really were dead, really, there were dreams, nanobots and things that just brought you back to life tucked into every corner of the plot.
> 
> Voyager didn't have that problem, mostly because it was too fluffy to let anyone important die. (But yes there was the usual unlimited supply of red shirts).[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree, that was the point that admittedly I didn't make very well, that unlike previous incarnations, this series apparently there will be no ascension, clones or dreams to bring characters back, but we will have to wait and see if that is truly the case. I only used voyager as an example as you had mentioned it.


----------



## raknor (Oct 7, 2009)

Scaggs said:


> Thought Robert Carlyle was good, as always, considering the script. I’m not sure any of the other characters are likeable though. Hope it doesn’t turn out like BSG, thought the last series was shite. I thought the bits where they tried to introduce some BSG type drams were the worst bits. I can believe the stuff about jumping through a stargate and going through a wormhole and all that stuff. I can even believe an ancient civilisation left a space ship flying through space with a stargate on it, but I can’t believe an American politician would sacrifice his life to save others. The bloke playing the ‘sad’ music on a piano while all this happened was pretty pathetic too. Those sort of scenes belong on some naff soap opera, not a scifi series.



Some very good points there, I agree about the final series of BSG, took themselves far too seriously. I thought the Eli (David Blue) & Lt Scott (Brian Jacob Smith) were good as well. 

I also felt that the BSG drama stuff was a bit naff, but for right or wrong BSG has had a major impact on any scifi drama coming through over the next few years (Overall i feel this is a good thing)

Overall I loved it, but no show is perfect (no matter how big a stargate fanboy I am). It was great seeing RDA, Amanda and the Shanks in the episode and the little touches like the video game being set in Atlantis and other stargate nerd pleasers scattered around. I also thought it was a very strong pilot episode, as some shows take a while to gel, but the cast seemed to hit the ground running. 

Also pleasing to see the ratings were pretty good with 865k (4%) viewers which made it the most watched cable/satellite station in that time slot


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 7, 2009)

Scaggs said:


> Thought Robert Carlyle was good, as always, considering the script. I’m not sure any of the other characters are likeable though.



I was expecting to hate the Seth Rogan lookeylikey, but to my surprise he was alright. Can't see the purpose of the senator's daughter character though, except as a romantic interest for the younger male leads. Yawn.


----------



## madzone (Oct 7, 2009)

I just watched the first two episodes - thought it was good and will be doing series link on Sky+ 

Maybe the senators daughter character will develop a bit more s the series goes on because her dad did that big speech about her at the start didn't he? About how clever she is.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 7, 2009)

she's the reason eli's there because of the computer game thing


----------



## madzone (Oct 7, 2009)

Balbi said:


> she's the reason eli's there because of the computer game thing


 Oh, is that it? Oh well, she's purdee.


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I watched that. I thought it was really good looking forward to the next instalment. Anyone know when it will be available from the usual torrent sources?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Heh, c'mon tele sci fi has always had a streak of melodrama running through it



How very dare you


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 10, 2009)

Third episode appears to be available on DotC's link


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 10, 2009)

The third didn't really float my boat...


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 10, 2009)

I liked that it wasnt set in a bloody evergreen forest


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2009)

it wasn't what i'd hoped for but it wasn't horrible....  too much of the wrong sort of character development


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 12, 2009)

I liked it when Robert Carlyle had that fight with the dissident soldier. And got pwnen


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 12, 2009)

The 3rd episode wasn't that exciting to be honest, still I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 13, 2009)

Eps 1&2 have left me wanting more...altho I'll get hacked off if they don't come up with some more flyby sequences for scene starters...not bad so far...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, what the with the craft shooting off at the end what? 

Further Battlestar Gatelactica Universe, but worth watching. Stargate without crappy Atlantis and boring Goa'uld? Win 

O'Neill's 'No-one's trained for this' was nice too but he's mixing himself up with Kurt Russell though!


----------



## raknor (Oct 13, 2009)

What was that craft flying away at the end, now that has got me very curious as well. 

Overall a good episode, a slow burning story that will initially centre around the hunt for resources, which also allow the character develop to continue and then pick up the pace, once they are much more established. 

Must admit not loving the music so far!! But I get fed up with a lot of shows that have that music montage toward the end of the episode, mainly because so many do it! 

But looking forward to the next episode

PS loved the fact that a few got stranded on another planet & did we have our first SGU alien contact, in interviews the producers mentioned getting away from men in suits and being more subtle about it!! just a thought


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 13, 2009)

aparently the next ep is about possibly escaping in the working shuttle...  presumably  this was them testing it out


----------



## raknor (Oct 13, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> aparently the next ep is about possibly escaping in the working shuttle...  presumably  this was them testing it out



Cool, makes sense. As they explore the ship there will lots of discovery of ancient tech. I've only looked at a few episode titles ahead, been avoiding any news or spoilers as much as possible, so trying not to guess to far ahead, but naturally things start coming to you. 

Interesting that we don't see the dialogue between earth and the ship, thus thrusting into a political battle between Dr Rush & Col Young, who is telling the truth!!


----------



## emanymton (Oct 14, 2009)

Got to say I thought ep3 was pretty dull, and was that swirling dust cloud meant be alive, just in his mind or what?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2009)

ep 4: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=304433&page=3&highlight=Stargate+Universe


Carlyle is properly channeling Begbie in this ep


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 17, 2009)

Well ep4 was a good one, much better than 3. Anyone seen it yet? Want to discuss?


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 17, 2009)

I quite like the direction they've gone with this show. Their chief struggle is with their circumstances rather than with some alien baddie, and the science in it seems more grounded in reality than Star Trek technobabble.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisC said:


> Well ep4 was a good one, much better than 3. Anyone seen it yet? Want to discuss?



it was well good

Robert Carlyl is owning this series hard.

I don't like those stones that allow a body swap though, they are a bit of a McGuffin


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 17, 2009)

So how that going to get out of this mess then?


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 17, 2009)

The thing about those stones is that they connect the story to the real world, which is something you don't see in other SF shows that are set in the future or in another dimension or whatever. I just hope they start using it for something other than subplots involving encounters with weeping loved ones.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2009)

Seen ep4, It's just not good enough. I hate those passages where they talk to camera. The whole thing feels wooden and stupid, that geeky kid is just annoying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2009)

ChrisC said:


> So how that going to get out of this mess then?



reckon the ship will pull something itself to stop them going into the sun. As they currently haven't accessed the core systems at all the writers can get away with having the ship behave independantly.

Love how ape Robbie went this episode 'WHAT. DiD. I. SAY!'


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 18, 2009)

Carlyles is the only reason I'm still watching. I'm kind of getting my head around the stones, i like the way the used the reflection in the car window to show the host body.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Seen ep4, It's just not good enough. I hate those passages where they talk to camera. The whole thing feels wooden and stupid, that geeky kid is just annoying.



yeah, but he is providing an excuse for some skin from the senators daughter


----------



## raknor (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought Darkness was a great episode, definitely the best so far. Robert Carlyle was outstanding when going mental .. fantastic stuff. 

I'm enjoying the Kino parts, re talking directly to camera, very similar to Letters from Pegasus (Atlantis episode) and gives screen time to more of the cast and allows the viewer to get some idea of the lesser characters so to speak. 

Glad the stargate humour is still being retained and last night episode finally felt that the balance was right. I think the stones are going to be a really useful tool and the reflection in the car window was a nice little touch. The show is definitely growing in stature and pace. 

Great stuff


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm hoping it picks up pace, it's not as exciting as i'd hoped and i've had enough of the "nothing really happens during the whole episode except the cliffhanger in the last 2 mins crap" that we see way too often, lost,heroes,flashforward,fringe etc etc.

For people wanting to stream go to sidereel.com or if divx works for you have a look at ninjavideo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2009)

Good episode. Definetly trying to be a hard sci fi piece. Some nice geeky references to the 'goldilocks zone' and varios other bits of astronomical nerdishness.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> reckon the ship will pull something itself to stop them going into the sun. As they currently haven't accessed the core systems at all the writers can get away with having the ship behave independantly.
> 
> Love how ape Robbie went this episode 'WHAT. DiD. I. SAY!'



i'm guessing flying through part of the sun is how the ship re-energises


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i'm guessing flying through part of the sun is how the ship re-energises





Spoiler: SGU



try FLY ING RIGHT THRU THE SUN!' pretty awesome


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2009)

Spoiler: SGU



knew it...  the gas giant fly through gave it away



did anyone else think the air brake scene  had to be a tribute to 2010


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes that reminded me of 2010. Episode 5 was good I enjoyed that.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 25, 2009)

Best episode so far, by quite a long way, especially as there was no using those annoying stones, they really bug me as feel they undermine the sense of isolation.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 26, 2009)

This is alright, but Defying Gravity pisses on it IMHO...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> This is alright, but Defying Gravity pisses on it IMHO...



Is that the office space in space one?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 26, 2009)

Ermmm, possibly. It's a solar-sytem wide alien-courier story.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Ermmm, possibly. It's a solar-sytem wide alien-courier story.



Are you giving the plot away? I have only seen the two TV episodes you bastard.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 26, 2009)

It was a good episode - though poor Robert can't do no good for being presumed bad - like him I'd want to distance myself too, there's a few there I wouldn't mind slapping.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't see me switching this on tomorrow, tbh.

The problem with Stargate franchises is that no matter which exciting new location they set them in now, the premise and storylines have been done to death, and they don't have any idea how to change it into something new. And this is no different.

50p says there's some replicators before the end of the 1st series... if it makes it that far, of course.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 26, 2009)

I like it


----------



## raknor (Oct 28, 2009)

Another very good episode. Thought the fx were very cool and like most suspected that the sun would recharge the batteries, Hopefully this means that the destiny is at full power and sections of the ship will start to open up to reveal itself. Now that the majority of basic needs with have been met (check next weeks title!!) the pace will gradually begin to lift. Dr Rush is keeping everything off balance and who can blame him!!Carlyle is by far the stand out in this show. 

Bring on the rest of the series


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, about that whole recharging thing...leaving aside Carlyle _maybe_ knowing it would happen, as he's clearly an SF geek, surely Eli would've worked out that's what'd happen? I know I fucking would have.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2009)

ship acts for a reason     
  ship needs  energy   
 ship ends up pointing at star   
 oh look  big  pile of energy


i think the habitable planets thing  was  meant to distract you from the obvious  answer

but of course anyone  watching it as a show  will know  that they can all die in episode 4  so there  has to be an answer


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 31, 2009)

Episode 6 kind of alright, but the stargate annoyances are never too far away.

"How do I turn this thing off?'


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2009)

lackluster fayre tbh. Next week needs to be better


----------



## ChrisC (Nov 1, 2009)

Not a bad episode 6. I just hope we start learning more about the ship. Instead of all these character interactions.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about packing my bags and ditching this series, particularly as the new 'V' kicks off in two days.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2009)

Rah I thought they were going to do a film. New V looks SICK AS FUCK!


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> ship acts for a reason
> ship needs  energy
> ship ends up pointing at star
> oh look  big  pile of energy
> ...


It was too obvious for me - of course it's flying towards the fucking star cos it needs to 'harvest' some energy from it (I have watched enough sci-fi over the last nearly 40 years to "get" that approximately 12 minutes into the episode, so the dramatic tension - at least for me - dissipates entirely and most of the rest of the episode is pointless drama and tears, the outcome was obvious at the beginning iykwim).

I have never really been into the Stargate series' - I LOVED the Stargate movie but just never really bought the rest of it, have been giving this particular incarnation a go but it has so far come up very seriously short.

I hope the new V isn't going to let me down, I adored its first incarnation but the series that followed was utter shite, so I'm really not sure whether to be happy or devastated at the thought of a remake - I don't think anything can top the first mini-series -or my reaction and enjoyment when I first saw it all those years back- so I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2009)

latest episode  was a b it pants

there is a lot of nice material to work with  but this ended up being exactly  the same  as the desert episode....  it was literally the mirror image

i like that  they arn't  doing encounters with other  advanced alien species   that  kinda sucked in the other stargates


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Shippy 
The latest episode (if we're talking about the ice planet one? Not sure if I'm behind in watching it) was a LOT pants, I was really hoping it would have picked up a bit by now.  Yeah it was the same as the desert episode - the stargate is going to close in 3...2...1... and a member of the team is (surprise surprise) in a pickle and its a race against the clock.  There are also too many fucking people in it, I have some facial recognition trouble and it's a real struggle to remember who everyone is.  Except the bloke who was the murderer in the first season of Durham County, I've got my eye on him, he can't be up to any good


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah  the hoth episode

the episode   probably would have work a lo t better   with  them  just being out of comunication  the  same  charactor dynaics could have  been investigated     but  we could have forgone  some of  the  stupid  risk stuff and  had  a more intresting time  with the  on board ship stuff 

also  although i initially like  main soldier boy   he is beginning to get on my fucking nerves...   needs more eli ...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2009)

i will say  that so far it is averaging better than atlantis  which although it had some nice bits  all too often ended up like watching xena in space   and  not in a good way


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i will say  that so far it is *averaging better than atlantis * which although it had some nice bits  all too often ended up like watching xena in space   and  not in a good way



damning with faint praise ther shippy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 3, 2009)

the problem is  a lot  of what made  sg1 (and small bits of atlantis) good  was  the humour...  and  universe  is  marketing itself on being  dark...   it means  most of  what left is just drama  and fairly poor drama at that....


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2009)

But the 'humour' in Stargate has always been diabolical, except when Christopher Judge was involved. Richard Dean Anderson was shite and almost spoiled SG1 for me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 3, 2009)

it's better than when they are trying to be serious

plus aby of RDAs jokes are better than the entire ori plot


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

Strong episode this week. Dragged a bit in places but some good Stone usage and Robbie being an arsehole. Again.


----------



## ChrisC (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't think this weeks episode was all that exciting. It didn't move the story forward much.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 9, 2009)

Those bloody stones must be one of the laziest plot devices ever invented. A mind-numbingly dull episode.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm a bit behind with this so have only just seen the Destiny-flies-into-a-star episode which I thought was easily the best one yet. Don't really care for the talking into the camera bits which fail to advance the story or move the characters on - they look a bit too much like filler. Carlyle is, of course, great, and the little twist at the end of that episode was very nicely done.

Been watching Defying Gravity too but find it a bit slow although I'm at least intrigued by this mysterious Beta we keep hearing about and the real nature of their mission. The skinny blonde woman and her daft haircut annoy me.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought the latest ep (7) was excellent - good from a drama perspective for character development, and also opened up some interesting new storylines/moral quandries WRT to the communication stones and the rivalry between the two colonels. Plus Eli's bit was really well done I thought.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2009)

The bit where Eli got Friend Zoned was funny as well


----------



## raknor (Nov 10, 2009)

Overall a very good episode. Really enjoyed the way the stones were used, and just seeing RDA pop in again was fab. Dr Rush just gets better & better, whilst Telford is thankfully starting to look more like the villain of the piece as opposed to simply making Rush the only bad guy. 

Chloe though is getting on my nerves!!

I was kinda hoping that firing up the weapons was going to attract some attention from some aliens, not this week at least. 

I say it every week but Carlyle is just sooo good  

And Telford at the end ... git!!


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Episode 8 - best so far, I think. Good enough to keep watching.


----------



## ChrisC (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree that was an excellent episode.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 15, 2009)

The time episode was ok I guess I thought the earth and light episodes were better, all that time loop stuff + solar flare stuff had been setup in SG:1 anyway so it really felt abit lazy. I feel that Universe's heavily atmospheric character driven plot is going to be its downfall, honestly I miss the cheeseyness of it the orginal.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2009)

I enjoyed that. It was strong. Some deathbed gorgonzola from Eli, but that aside I felt it was one of the better episodes. I swear when the aliens first killed the senators daughter the alien looked like a facehugger


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

Excellent ep indeed. I am liking the way that they're following the current trend in shows to allow stories to unfold at a 'natural' pace, rather than trying to cram them into single eps.


----------



## raknor (Nov 19, 2009)

Overall a very strong episode I thought. 

Great use of the kino and the fx and aliens looked really good. Was very pleased to see Chloe die twice, even it was in a time loop episode!!

Liked the way that they ended the episode, without the need to show how the situation is resolved, I know its obvious, but nice to treated with a little bit of intelligence. 

Probably the strongest episode so far and at last a bit of action too, so very cool.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah. I prefer the soldier chicky who was taking up against the wall in the polit ep...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2009)

Slightly dissapointed that the Colonel didn't get to look all annoyed with Robbie and mutter 'Lotta work'

I was beggining to think that was a good rule for the SGU drinking game


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2009)

eeh, a bit of a muted one here. More character driven than plot driven. Som standout lols from Robbie being a proper cunt and a tug on the hearstrings through the stone usage. Two different modes of tugging there.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 21, 2009)

I bloody love Reiko Aylesworth I do


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 22, 2009)

The most recent episode was bloody shit, it felt like something out of a terrible american soap opera, poor show


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 22, 2009)

Cool they all remembered to pack their PE kits during that emergency evacuation.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm confused, wasn't the whole tiem travelling planet thing a 2 parter? It just jumped onto this whole Telford shagging The Colonel's missus and some lezza action with Michelle Dressler from 24.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm confused, wasn't the whole tiem travelling planet thing a 2 parter? It just jumped onto this whole Telford shagging The Colonel's missus and some lezza action with Michelle Dressler from 24.



Didn't think so. The ending to the time traveller was abrupt, but pretty much wrapped it...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2009)

But there was no _resolution_...they were just stuck in the loop, with Private Goodlooks telling them what happened and what to do etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah, but that would have ended the loop. I thought they were being all grown up and crediting the viewer by not showing a resolution but inferring it


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 23, 2009)

I was expecting a continuation from last week. 

There's a two week break now, with a further hiatus soon after.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2009)

Least I'm not the only one not grown up...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

It's a neat bit of escaping the Grandfather Paradox if you think about it. He throws the kino with the relevant data on it through the time-travel wormhole thus meaning they'd never go to the planet in the first place and so the whole set up would never have happened. TV sci fi doesn't often handle time travel as well as that episode did.


----------



## raknor (Nov 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> eeh, a bit of a muted one here. More character driven than plot driven. Som standout lols from Robbie being a proper cunt and a tug on the hearstrings through the stone usage. Two different modes of tugging there.



Totally summed my feeling of the episode and I would have to add one of the weakest so far ... hoping next episode with leave with a dramatic cliffhanger over the mid season break

Sorry but I'm getting a bit antsy  ... needs slightly more scifi and less as the universe turns for a few episodes!!


----------



## bhamgeezer (Dec 5, 2009)

After the complete fail of episodes 8 & 9, episode 10 was pretty decent I felt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2009)

Ep10 was really good.


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 7, 2009)

How the fuck is Robbie going to get out of that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

How is the worlds foremost expert on alien technology going to get out of being stranded on a planet right next to an alien spacecraft?

Yeah, it's a mystery alright.


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> How is the worlds foremost expert on alien technology going to get out of being stranded on a planet right next to an alien spacecraft?
> 
> Yeah, it's a mystery alright.



Well lets hope he gets the courage up to sit in the pilots seat because without him it's just East Enders in space. I also thought him being on the receiving end of a headbutt just didn't look right.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> How is the worlds foremost expert on alien technology going to get out of being stranded on a planet right next to an alien spacecraft?
> 
> Yeah, it's a mystery alright.


Well it's a world numbering one, which reduces the prestige of that position.


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 8, 2009)

I think he'll find a spark plug from the ship to jump the gate. 

I liked how everyone spent the episode saying how the commander was incapable of murder only for him to  more or less leave our Robbie for dead.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> How is the worlds foremost expert on alien technology going to get out of being stranded on a planet right next to an alien spacecraft?
> 
> Yeah, it's a mystery alright.


 

its got me well stumped

This is just theorising of course, he will travel across the planet battling many perils until he reaches the top of mount doom. then he will throw the ring in and all will be well with the world again.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 10, 2009)

That's the shittest attempt to derail a SF thread with a LOTR reference. Ever. Even more shit than the fool of a Took.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2009)

I dunno Kyser, perhaps Robbie will pull some Lembas bread from his pocket and improbably survive on a diet of elven waybread before the colonel re-appears and bites off his ring finger.

Or more likely, Robbie will get the alien ship working, hook up with Destiny and have found some great return-to-earth mechanism on the Alien ship.

Either way, begbie will win. Lotta work.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 10, 2009)

i'm guessing  using  the alien ships power source  to  power the gate up  enough to get to the destiny


----------



## maya (Dec 10, 2009)

If MacGyver isn't in it, I won't watch it ... Sorry.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2009)

maya said:


> If MacGyver isn't in it, I won't watch it ... Sorry.



He is occasionally, but he has been hitting the pies somewhat. I say somewhat, the mans bloated.


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 12, 2009)

Where's episode 11 is it not out yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2009)

Mid-season break, same as Heroes. Damn those yankee schedulers! Damn them to hell!


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 12, 2009)

How long for?


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 3, 2010)

It's back already 



Spoiler: Latest episode



Suprised that Rush has returned in the first episode, thought the writers might wait a while to pull out that ace from their sleeve.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2010)

adeptly making Caprica look like the show with more funding but less talent.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 4, 2010)

It all seemed a bit lifeless compared with Doctor Who. Still seeing Robert Carlyle in alien fetish gear was entertaining, and they're still throwing in odd bits of actual cool science (purple plants!).

I can't tell if we're supposed to like that black soldier guy, he still seems like a massive wanker to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2010)

he is the colonels attack dog. A wanker. I think we are supposed to like him and hate robbie but quite the opposite is true


----------



## Scaggs (Apr 4, 2010)

The bit with them escaping from the enemy ship was like the old Stargate. Sort of rush it through and hope people don't wonder how the hell that happened. Then they wasted ten minutes at the end with some terrible music while soft focusing on someone darning his socks


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 12, 2010)

So... am I the only one still watching this?

Once again, Rush and the Colonel lock horns. Once again, i'm firmly on Rush's side even though I don't think i'm supposed to be. Disappointed at Eli for siding with the military.


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 12, 2010)

Can you all shut up as some of us are waiting for it to start again on Sky1


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think we're meant to think that Rush is completely evil, but I reckon that perhaps he comes across as more of a good guy to the British audience, whilst the Colonel is more of your typical American strong moral leader type.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 12, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> I don't think we're meant to think that Rush is completely evil, but I reckon that perhaps he comes across as more of a good guy to the British audience, whilst the Colonel is more of your typical American strong moral leader type.



Of the two I like Rush better.  It's not that he's evil, he just takes a wider view of morality than the rest of us.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> So... am I the only one still watching this?
> 
> Once again, Rush and the Colonel lock horns. Once again, i'm firmly on Rush's side even though I don't think i'm supposed to be. Disappointed at Eli for siding with the military.



the silly fat wanker had little choice and less spine


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 12, 2010)

The one thing they did wrong, and it wasn't part of their plan anyway, was taking prisoners. They should have released them straight away, as a sign of goodwill and because if they were gearing up to fight a resource war they didn't need the extra mouths (or lungs). Thought Wray would have been sharp enough to see that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2010)

The civilians should have stood up on being released and refused to move. Theirs is the righteous side. The military can't kill them all and the Colonel is to smart to create a martyr by summary execution. The civs could have forced a compromise mil/civ governance if they had stood firm. As one of the soldiers said, it isn't over at all.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 12, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Of the two I like Rush better.  It's not that he's evil, he just takes a wider view of morality than the rest of us.



Yeah, seems type of person better suited to leading an derelict space craft through the moral void of space imo


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 12, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> the silly fat wanker had little choice and less spine


I can't stand the toss pot, but the military do have his mother dependent on them.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 12, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The civilians should have stood up on being released and refused to move. Theirs is the righteous side. The military can't kill them all and the Colonel is to smart to create a martyr by summary execution. The civs could have forced a compromise mil/civ governance if they had stood firm. As one of the soldiers said, it isn't over at all.



The Colonel's pretty bleeding unlucky to be fair, because in effect he's already made Rush a martyr, having 'killed' him once already. Only now he's still around to be a pain in the arse.

They did get a compromise in the end, although I have a horrible feeling that by the end of the season everyone will be clamouring for the military to take full charge again and make them feel safe.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

He is unlucky because his attempt to murder the greatest civilian threat to his leadership failed?


Consider your cards marked.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 13, 2010)

He's unlucky because it didn't work! Ended up with the worst possible outcome.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 13, 2010)

Rush and the Colonel are both cunts. The colonel doesn't have any compunctions about being a bastard to the civs, and Rush _really_ doesn't care about anyone else other than himself and his 'mission' - they've toned it down, but the messianic zeal is still there, altho of the I'd trust fat boy to put the safety of the civs first. Rush is borderline sociopathic, so it's interesting to see peeps backing him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

High functioning though. In that sort of situation I'd want a vicious cunt like Rush up against the military, although I'd watch him like a hawk.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 18, 2010)

Well the latest episode was utterly shite


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 18, 2010)

If it adds a little depth to a future episode, fair enough. But I almost fell asleep watching it. I like the idea it may have been their last chance of some kind of survival.


----------



## pboi (Apr 18, 2010)

the depth being who the fudge built that planet!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2010)

crap episode. Visually quite nice and the small tensions between civ/mil were interesting, but fuck all story there. It had better be a set up episode for something good


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 19, 2010)

I didn't hate it. The Johansson storyline was boring but I like slow-paced stuff from time to time. And it's all but guaranteed to play into a future episode- this show is quite good for that.

Also was it me or were they filming in the exact same bit of B.C. that Galactica used for Kobol? That marsh was very familiar.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 24, 2010)

I like how all the SG1 actors up their game when they do cameos on this show.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 24, 2010)

This episode was ok, still getting trapped in a cave shooting a big spider?? Slightly banal imo


----------



## maldwyn (May 1, 2010)

Good episode.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 1, 2010)

ok  just caught up

it's  still really  kinda patchy

i'm still keen  to see  what happens  but    i'm having  trouble  remebering  what's  happened in a lot of the episodes  as they leave little impact

ok  now  about to watch 15


----------



## toggle (May 1, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> So... am I the only one still watching this?
> 
> Once again, Rush and the Colonel lock horns. Once again, i'm firmly on Rush's side even though I don't think i'm supposed to be. Disappointed at Eli for siding with the military.



I don't think we're supposed to be absolutely on either side. dont think they have created any absolute good guys in this, which does make a refreshing change.


----------



## toggle (May 1, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> This episode was ok, still getting trapped in a cave shooting a big spider?? Slightly banal imo



think they have had that a few times before as well


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 1, 2010)

ok episode  15  was  quite  good


----------



## Stigmata (May 5, 2010)

All the planets + Greer's hair made this a good episode


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2010)

The dinosaur was pretty epic as well


----------



## Stigmata (May 8, 2010)

I think if I only shagged one man in my life it might be Robert Carlyle


----------



## Stigmata (May 9, 2010)

I've just come across a "SGU Sucks" forum, and i've got to say it's the first non-political webforum that's got me riled.


----------



## maldwyn (May 9, 2010)

Episode 16 was a tad hit and miss - there's a few things I'd question if I knew how to make spoiler boxes


----------



## toggle (May 9, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> Episode 16 was a tad hit and miss - there's a few things I'd question if I knew how to make spoiler boxes







Spoiler: SGU



like this. hit quote and you will see how tis done


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 9, 2010)

I am liking this series a bit, bit more action than the first.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 9, 2010)

it  does  all get a bit

clifhanger: oh noes  huge  big  problem  happens!!!

halfway  through next episode:  oh  wait   that  just  kinda solved  itself



as  for  episode  16  i thinkl  the   stones plot  was   good      not  quite  sure  about the chair   but  there was  some half decent acting going on


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

What I load of bollocks, cliffhanger resolved in one scene, this show varies from half decent to utter shite so often, it's as if it was written by committee


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 17, 2010)

latest episode  kinda meh ...  mildly intresting charactor stuff  but   you can't help shake the feeling you've seen it all before


----------



## maldwyn (May 17, 2010)

Tic, another episode watched.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2010)

I was all like 'More hallucination stuff? I just watched Who last night'


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 17, 2010)

Yeah this is going downhill fast probably stop watching it if it gets any worse.


----------



## maldwyn (May 17, 2010)

I haven't watched his week's Who yet because I can't stand hallucination story lines. As if we haven't got enough to deal with without getting into crew head trips or fantasies;  the worst I've ever seen was Data as Sherlock.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I haven't watched his week's Who yet because I can't stand hallucination story lines. As if we haven't got enough to deal with without getting into crew head trips or fantasies;  the worst I've ever seen was Data as Sherlock.



If that was a Holodeck episode it is exempt under Star Trek episodes rule 23: All holodeck episodes are gash


----------



## Stigmata (May 17, 2010)

They did a similar thing to this in TNG when everyone started hallucinating. It was better that time.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2010)

OK stand out, epic, balls to the wall quality episode. Everything there. Fat Mcguyver as well. Torture as standard and the 'blind eye' of those who didn't sanction but didn't forbid. Treachery and treason. Best of the series so far.


----------



## Stigmata (May 22, 2010)

Yeah that was really good. Reminded me of the Milgram experiment towards the end as well. Those supporting scientist characters are growing on me.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2010)

Well I was able to dose myself up on 5 eps back to back, and it's definitely better viewed in chunks instead of single ep.

I have to say, TJ is becoming more shaggable every ep.

I am liking it.


----------



## Stigmata (May 24, 2010)

Yeah she's hot as fuck but soooooo boring. I quite like the scientist who shags around- Dr Park?


----------



## maldwyn (May 29, 2010)

Shit, are Americans incapable of having  a holiday without fucking the schedules. No episode this week


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2010)

Innit? Not only have loads of shows finished, there's also loads of scheduling shite to put up with!


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Back on schedule and probably the most engaging episode of the series.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 7, 2010)

it has it's moments

but i think a lot of the  best bits are when it's  more like classic stargate  

and RDA fucking steals any scenes he is in


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 7, 2010)

It's getting a bit dark.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 7, 2010)

Can someone PM me a link to episode 20, the only ones I can find are in Russian.

Thanks.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 13, 2010)

Fuuuuuck that last bit was well good


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 13, 2010)

that was very good

but i unfortunately highlights the shitness of other episodes


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 29, 2010)

It's back.

2x1- Intervention (3)
Colonel Everett and the crew continue to clash with the Lucian Alliance soldiers over control of the Destiny.

A good come back episode.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2010)

and that was kinda anticlimactic

and talk about deus ex machina 

if there isn't  more  of  a back story about the leg  i'm hitting someone


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 29, 2010)

There did seem an astonishing lack of curiosity when it came to the leg.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2010)

I love this time of year. All my shows are back on telly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2010)

the miracle of the leg will be explained soon I am sure. Episode 4 of Sons of Anarchy is also out and well worth the time


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 2, 2010)

i must say the only other non animated american show i'm downloading is CSI  ... i miss gil  but  morpheus ain't bad


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 3, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I love this time of year. All my shows are back on telly.


 
Yes.....except they love to schedule them so they clash.........


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 7, 2010)

well y'know that  was a good second episode.. a tiny bit empty  but  i think it's because i liked that character   i liked this episode

although    actually i'm hoping for a mystic leg  for him too


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2010)

so-so episode 



Spoiler: begbie



rush fucked them up because he wants to know destinies plan/reason


 how many white long sleeve t's did Rush bring with him?

leg mentioned but not explained


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 16, 2010)

Will we see the marooned one again or will he become a much welcomed snack for his new found friends?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2010)

oh fuck the Stones. Wank episode


----------



## Fruitloop (Oct 27, 2010)

They always seem to do funny things with pace in SG. Slow slow slow, then boom - everything happens. They have decent pace if you watch a bunch of them in a row, but when it's drip drip you end up watching sluggish as fuck ones like that and wondering why you bothered.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

His arm went all.







rather dull episode


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2010)

Lucian alliance baddie is that carny baddie from Heroes


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 14, 2010)

i very much enjoyed what must have  been a fan request ... the rush headbutt


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Lucian alliance baddie is that carny baddie from Heroes


 
Is that the same guy as Theodore "T-Bag" Bagwell from Prison Break?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2010)

yes. And he is in carnivale. The yank-shows slut.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 16, 2011)

second half of season two is airing

and  it's good in a way

but   man it feels like a loose end tying exercise at times


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 16, 2011)

This week's episode kind of jumped the shark.

These days I watch the show just for Robert Carlyle


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it worth my while dling S2 from about E3 onwards? I ask because despite my best efforts, every time I watched one of those eps I fell asleep and can't remember what happened in them.


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 16, 2011)

It's back on? And I've been missing it?

Where/When?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 16, 2011)

Go to eztv.it, go to show list, and scroll down - it'll have them all there in SD & HD versions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2011)

dunno if I can be arsed now I know it has been cancelled.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive heard this show is being cancelled.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 16, 2011)

No Amanda whatshername around to bail this out, the way she did her own show, Sanctuary.

Shame for Carlyle tho - I remember in the pre-show interviews when he was asked about doing non-serious actings he replied 'I did the best work I've ever done in (name of movie), and no one saw it, so I've decided to do some TV.'

Hope it doesn't put him off doing more. I can see him in a future season of Boardwalk Empire or summat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2011)

did anyone watch sanctuary? I think I caught half an episode...


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 16, 2011)

It's awful


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2011)

It's worse than awful, in fact. 

Starting with Amanda Whatshername's hair, and awful English accent. Then it goes downhill.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 17, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> This week's episode kind of jumped the shark.
> 
> These days I watch the show just for Robert Carlyle


 
yes  and yes 

he is practically the only good charactor.  i mean i like eli  but he's been totally  fucking sidelined for a while   i think the show  just freind zoned him


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 17, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> dunno if I can be arsed now I know it has been cancelled.


 
Arse, there were some really good episodes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2011)

alright, looks like I can be arsed. Not bad. If you are already half invested in the show then watch. Shippou Sensie makes the valid critic of this prog so far. They don't know where they are going. Except they do now, cos its the fucking dole queue


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

just realised the episode i watched last week was the final one

they managed  to end it sorta well but  with an EVIL  cliff hanger style ending  

man this final run was really kinda  good   and although  it had a fair few shark jumps the last few episodes really  left me wanting more.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2011)

also  eli made a good comeback in the last few episodes    he and rush make a good  combo  and  the more  toned down military  made for a better show.

the second season in genral shat over the first season  and  it's actually  one of the scifi cancelations  i'm more disapointed about.  for me  the second season of  SGU was better than firefly  and  look how much people bitched about that cancelation


----------



## joustmaster (May 19, 2011)

I guess the last set of episodes had to be pretty good as they had to really hammer in loads of stuff to be able to tie loose ends up


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2011)

apparently no  they had  decided on the cancellation  after filming i think iread on the wiki

they may have made a few tweeks  but   there wasn't any real resolution to anything    just    an indication of a long break


----------

